# Doc is doing great.



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! I am so glad you joined! I enjoyed watching Doc get rescued and I will love (as will many of us) having updates!


----------



## DocsDad (Jan 14, 2014)

And here he is at work with me. He will come with me on Thursdays and Fridays depending on my wife's schedule. 
Very mellow and gentle when people come in and he doesn't bark. Like at all.
Groans and moans of satisfaction when you hit the right spots on his belly or chin or forehead.


----------



## DocsDad (Jan 14, 2014)

*One more*

And here is my youngest daughter who thinks it's her job to get Doc on her bed to give him snuggles.

And the bottom one snuggling with me. I am not small. Neither is he. After he laid on me for a while I could just feel him relax into me and it felt like starting to trust again.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome! I loved following Doc's story with lhowemt and am so happy to hear he is doing well in his new home.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for joining the forum so we could keep up with Doc! He looks so at home with you and the family. Bless you for adopting him.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh! It looks like Doc won the Idaho lottery. Looking at those pictures, it's hard to tell who looks happier. Thank you for posting and adding pictures.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Somebody just won the lottery - bless you for adopting.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks and sounds like a match made in heaven! Wonderful pics!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum. 

Glad you've joined us. 

Thanks for sharing the great pictures of Doc with you and your family. 

Doc looks great and very happy to have his own family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DocsDad*

DocsDad

So happy you joined us and that you're updating us on Doc and your family.
I just love the pics and I followed Doc's story-talk about a HAPPY ENDING for both of you!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Doc! So happy to chat today about how well he is doing and those are awesome pictures!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So happy to see Doc with his new family, surrounded by love.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I just started reading Doc's "rescue" thread and then I saw your post that he is now a member of your family. Bless you and your family! 

Thank you for posting the photos. Doc is such a handsome boy! That's neat he gets to go to work with you and he now has a nice family that likes to snuggle with him.


----------



## DocsDad (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the welcomes. Doc is really settling in and we are both learning how to communicate with each other. He really is a treasure. I am starting to be able to tell if he is standing by the door to go outside or because he hears a noise. Very, very low growl. He must start to feel at home as that is a protective behavior. 
We have invited him onto the bed and couches sometimes just for snuggles but he has never jumped up there on his own. Yesterday we called him to the bedroom when we were waking up to say good morning. He jumped right up with us. It was awesome. Such a snuggler. 
We fenced the backyard and there it has several trees and bushes and all kinds of things to poke around in. Every time we take him out there he looks around "yup that's a yard" and lays down on the steps to nap in the sun.

So Doc is doing great. Thanks again for the warm welcome.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-www!!*

`


DocsDad said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes. Doc is really settling in and we are both learning how to communicate with each other. He really is a treasure. I am starting to be able to tell if he is standing by the door to go outside or because he hears a noise. Very, very low growl. He must start to feel at home as that is a protective behavior.
> We have invited him onto the bed and couches sometimes just for snuggles but he has never jumped up there on his own. Yesterday we called him to the bedroom when we were waking up to say good morning. He jumped right up with us. It was awesome. Such a snuggler.
> We fenced the backyard and there it has several trees and bushes and all kinds of things to poke around in. Every time we take him out there he looks around "yup that's a yard" and lays down on the steps to nap in the sun.
> 
> So Doc is doing great. Thanks again for the warm welcome.


So happy he jumped in bed with you and loves his yard!!


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

Awesome!!!


----------

